# Lobster topper



## pimpzilla (Feb 11, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted on here, but I need advice from the professionals and this is the place to get it!  So, I'm making lobster tails this weekend, and I wanted to make some sort of shrimp/parmesan topper.  Anyone have any good recipes or ideas?  Or, should I leave the lobster alone and make a topper for the 'turf' part of the meal?  I'll be grilling ribeyes.  Help!!  Thanks all!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2011)

This is probably just me, but if I had lobster tails & ribeyes, I wouldn't do anything fancy to either one.

They're just naturally too good to mess with.

Melted butter for the Lobster & that's it.

Maybe make some sides like stuffed shrooms, or things like that, but I wouldn't mess with the Lobster or the Ribeye.

Bear


----------



## bbally (Feb 11, 2011)

Diced the shrimp, add italian seasoned panko, add extra grated parm (do yourself a favor and skip the green can looking thing and by a piece of parm and grate it yourself, add one tablespoon diced pimento.  Toss the ingredients with the shrimp, add a little old bay to taste,  Paint the lobster tail with egg wash, sprinkle on the shrimp coating.   For a larger coating (more like reversed stuffed) add one egg to mixture and put it on wet. Skip the egg wash in this method.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 11, 2011)

I am doing the same thing for Valentines day so I want to watch this thread. I am debating on how I should cook my lobsters grill, oven high heat in the smoker???  I am thinking I will wait until my rib roast is done and resting then I would bring up the heat in my UDS to around 350 then throw the lobster tails in the smoker for around 15 minutes until they are done. All of the posts that I have bee reading say high heat is the way to go for lobster tail and it doesn't take to long as you don't want them over cooked. How are you cooking yours?


----------



## eman (Feb 11, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I am doing the same thing for Valentines day so I want to watch this thread. I am debating on how I should cook my lobsters grill, oven high heat in the smoker???  I am thinking I will wait until my rib roast is done and resting then I would bring up the heat in my UDS to around 350 then throw the lobster tails in the smoker for around 15 minutes until they are done. All of the posts that I have bee reading say high heat is the way to go for lobster tail and it doesn't take to long as you don't want them over cooked. How are you cooking yours?


Find some cajun garlic butter injection and inject the tail and into the claws at the joint. then grill


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow you guys really know how to get to a guy's stomach!!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 11, 2011)

Quote:


eman said:


> rbranstner said:
> 
> 
> > I am doing the same thing for Valentines day so I want to watch this thread. I am debating on how I should cook my lobsters grill, oven high heat in the smoker???  I am thinking I will wait until my rib roast is done and resting then I would bring up the heat in my UDS to around 350 then throw the lobster tails in the smoker for around 15 minutes until they are done. All of the posts that I have bee reading say high heat is the way to go for lobster tail and it doesn't take to long as you don't want them over cooked. How are you cooking yours?
> ...


I only have two tails but I was thinking of injecting them like you said. A little garlic butter or someone else used sea salt and both sound really good.


----------



## pimpzilla (Feb 11, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> eman said:
> ...


Did you decide how you're going to cook them?  I was just going to steam them, but I'd like to hear some different ideas!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 11, 2011)

I think I am going to inject them with some butter/garlic and put them on my smoker at around 350 degrees for around 15 minutes. Probably flip them half way through.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I only have two tails but I was thinking of injecting them like you said. .









Maybe you should see a Doctor before injecting them yourself?

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm with Bob on this one and his recipe sounds really good too. Now Ross I would smoke the lobster if I was you. I did it in New Jersy this past winter just for giggles and it was great. A different and light smokey flavor. I did some claws and I just cracked the shell with a couple of not so hard whacks with a hammer. Just a few cracks to let in the smoke. The results was good enough that the fish monger gave me all the claws he had left if I would smoke him a couple of them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2011)

I like to butterfly the lobster tails & stuff with crab meat, drizzle with butter, then put on a hot grill. They only take a couple of minutes to cook, if you overcook them they get tough just like shrimp. When they start to turn white, check them with a toothpick just like you would a brisket. Never tried smoking them. Guess I'm gonna have to give that a try.


----------



## pimpzilla (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, my 1st shot at lobster tails didn't go so well.  I decided to boil them.....for way too long.  The outside was tough and chewy.  There was some salvageable meat in the middle, but overall I was very disappointed.  Here's a couple pics from Valentine's Day dinner.  I grilled a ribeye that Mrs. Pimpzilla and I split, along with grilled asparagus and portobello mushrooms sliced and sauteed in butter, beef base, and red wine.  Enjoy!!


----------



## pimpzilla (Feb 15, 2011)

Wait....putting pics on this site apparently has changed since I was last on here.  Help.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 15, 2011)

Mine turned out great. I turned my smoker up to around 375 and threw the tails on for 15 minutes and flipped half way through. I think I am going to head back to the store and get more since they are on sale for $15 for 2 tails. Maybe that isn't much of  a sale in some places but it is around here.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 15, 2011)

PIMPZILLA said:


> Wait....putting pics on this site apparently has changed since I was last on here.  Help.




Paste the "Direct Link" instead of the "IMG Code" And also don't paste it right into your message click on the insert image icon in your tool bar.


----------



## pimpzilla (Feb 15, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Paste the "Direct Link" instead of the "IMG Code" And also don't paste it right into your message click on the insert image icon in your tool bar.




Thanks, bran.  Did you split the tails, or did you keep the shell intact?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 15, 2011)

I cut down the belly side of the tail with a scissors all the way to the end of the tail but that's it. Once it was done the whole chunk of tail meat pulled right out and it was great.


----------



## pimpzilla (Feb 15, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I cut down the belly side of the tail with a scissors all the way to the end of the tail but that's it. Once it was done the whole chunk of tail meat pulled right out and it was great.




Did you do this before you cooked it?  I'm now on a mission to cook a successful lobster tail.......


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep I did it before I cooked it.15 minutes at around 375 was perfect.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 15, 2011)

You can kind of see from this picture how I did it. I cut all the way to the bottom of the tail then I injected them with butter. \


----------



## real57vetteguy (Mar 24, 2011)

I do lobster tails somewhat the same, except i cut the top as mentioned, pull the meat out and lay over the tail, use butter, a tad bit of rosemary, and a slight injection of cajun/garlic butter. they turn out fantastic!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2011)

I really like the idea of injecting the tails with butter. Never thought of doing that before. Don't know why it is so simple. Thanks Ross.


----------



## john3198 (Apr 1, 2011)

anybody do a whole live lobster - or would you kill it right before you smoked it?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2011)

john3198 said:


> anybody do a whole live lobster - or would you kill it right before you smoked it?




Just put a knife in it's brain then throw it on the smoker.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 26, 2011)

Al, you've done a whole one? I want to do one of these on my Weber Kettle with the AMNS and not sure how
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Suggestions?  

Hate to rub it in but I go out front into the bay and nab these - found a real "honey hole" so to speak


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 26, 2011)

I will do the tail only. cut it in the middle to the long of the tail, make a sauce of Olive oil fresh crashed garlic salt chili sauce and wine mix well lift the meat from the shell and pour in from the sauce and put on the Weber  shell down  rub from the sauce on the flash let it cook few minute and then Turn it with the flash down for few seconds .bonapttit


----------



## meateater (Jun 26, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> Al, you've done a whole one? I want to do one of these on my Weber Kettle with the AMNS and not sure how
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you send a few of those I'm sure I can come up with something.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm still waiting for one of our Texas members to say, "Hey, Where'd y'all get the Crawdaddy?"

Bear


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 26, 2011)

Caribbean Spiny Lobster - no claws!  (Island Craw-dad)  The legs are actually large enough to get some meat, so we shall see how the next one does on the weber.  I'll post up a thread when I attempt.  Guess even if it turns out bad it will still be dang good.   

wood suggestion?  I have the usual suspects at hand thanks to Todd   Apple, Hickory, Alder, Cherry,...MDF, Sauder furniture...whatever it takes! lol


----------

